# Probleme mit fetchmail/getmail



## GrafPorno (7. Juni 2013)

Hallo, ich habe einen neuen Server mit Debian Wheezy installiert. Jetzt versuche ich, externe Postfächer per fetchmail abzurufen. Bei dem einen Postfach klappt es gar und bei dem anderen wurde nur ein Teil der Mails abgeholt. 
Mein erstes Problem ist, dass ich nichts wirkliches in den Logs finde - also, wo schreibt getmail sein Logfile hin?

Rufe ich /usr/local/bin/run-getmail.sh von Hand auf, bekomme ich bei dem einen Postfach auch eine Menge Fehler: 

```
Jun  7 10:19:59 vm201 getmail: Delivery error (command sendmail 3602 error (127, exec of command sendmail failed (refuse to invoke external commands as root or GID 0 by default)))
```
Das dürfte wohl eher daran liegen, dass ich den Befehl aus root ausgeführt habe, oder? Also user ispconfig kann ich ihn aber auch nicht ausführen.


----------



## Till (7. Juni 2013)

> Rufe ich /usr/local/bin/run-getmail.sh von Hand auf, bekomme ich bei dem einen Postfach auch eine Menge Fehler:


Die Fehler kommen daher dass Du das script von Hand aufgerufen hast, denn getmail darf nicht sl root aufgerufen werden sondern muss immer vom user getmail gestartet werden.


----------



## Till (7. Juni 2013)

> Rufe ich /usr/local/bin/run-getmail.sh von Hand auf, bekomme ich bei dem einen Postfach auch eine Menge Fehler:


Die Fehler kommen daher dass Du das script von Hand aufgerufen hast, denn getmail darf nicht sl root aufgerufen werden sondern muss immer vom user getmail gestartet werden.


----------



## GrafPorno (7. Juni 2013)

Ich habe jetzt mal folgenden Befehl als user getmail ausgeführt:

```
getmail -g /etc/getmail/ -r mail_domain_de_info_domain2_de.conf  -vv
```
Nun kam auch keine Fehlermeldung:

```
Summary:
Retrieved 22 messages (3847484 bytes) from SimpleIMAPRetriever:info@domain2.de@mail.domain.de:143
```
Leider sind die mails nicht im lokalen Postfach angekommen - so wie das aussieht, hat er alles nach /var/mail/getmail verschoben. 

Was ist denn da jetzt los? Warum läuft das nur, wenn ich es von Hand anstoße und nicht per Cronjob? Und warum sind die Mails nicht ins lokale Postfach gelaufen?


----------



## GrafPorno (7. Juni 2013)

Ok, ich befürchte, dass ich die Ursache gefunden habe: Email-Adresse und somit Logindaten sind auf dem alten und dem neuen Server gleich - damit kommt er wohl nicht klar.


----------



## GrafPorno (7. Juni 2013)

Ich habe mir jetzt mal die Mails im getmail-Postfach angesehen. Die gefetchten Mails werden mit dem Fehler gebounced:

```
<info@domain.de>: mail forwarding loop for info@domain.de
```
Der MX für domain.de zeigt aber auf den ISPConfig-Server. Kann es sein, dass ich irgendwo noch ein Fehler in der Config habe oder klappt es einfach nicht, wenn info@domain.de vom entfernten Mailserver abholen und in das lokale info@domain.de schieben will?


----------



## tkausl (7. Juni 2013)

Zeig mal bitte ein paar Configs, vorallem die wo der entfernte Server bestimmt wird.


----------



## GrafPorno (7. Juni 2013)

Das ist das von ISPconfig generierte getmail-file:



> [options]
> # message_log = /var/log/getmail.log
> message_log_syslog = 1
> delete = 1
> ...


----------



## tkausl (7. Juni 2013)

Löst mail.fc-host1234.de denn auf den richtigen Server auf?

Edit: und wohin löst der MX-Record von horst-koch.de auf?


----------



## GrafPorno (7. Juni 2013)

Der mail.fc-host1234.de löst korrekt auf, der holt die mail ja auch sauber ab. Bei dem Versuch, die Mail dann in das lokale info@horst-koch.de Postfach zuzustellen, kommt der "mail forwarding loop error" und er schiebt einen delivery error in das lokale Getmail-Postfach.

Aktuell zeigt der MX für die Domain auf den neuen (ISPconfig-)Server, also den, auf dem das Fetchmail läuft.


----------



## GrafPorno (10. Juni 2013)

keine weiteren Ideen?


----------

